# Advice on buying laptop



## TomKat (29 Nov 2006)

WE want to buy a laptop for Christmas, for home use,
the usual..download music, videos , photos etc with a
bit of office work.
Can anyone make my job easier, we want to spend to to
€1,000 and have narrowed it down to 
1) The Sony VGN-N11M/W @ €999
2)  Dell 1501 €1028 this inc printer
3) Compaq  C350EA @ €849

I've also been looking at the deals that Tesco have €799
for complete package inc printer/scanner, travel bag 
or the Siemens one from Dunnes for €649 with no extras

Please HELP !!!


----------



## johndoe64 (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

what are the configurations of each?


----------



## TomKat (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*



johndoe64 said:


> what are the configurations of each?



[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=+1]*Sony VGN-N11M/W*[/SIZE][/FONT][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]*Outsanding Value For Money*
€*825.62* _€*999.00* inc. VAT_[/FONT] 
The best ever value Vaio laptop at under €1000 the VGN-N11M/W features a dual core Intel processor as well as 512MB of DDR2 memory and a very generous 80GB hard drive. 

Intel Core Duo T2050 Processor
Windows Media Centre Edition 2005
Microsoft Vista Compatible
15.4" X-Black Widescreen LCD Display
Generous 80GB SATA Hard Drive
Dual Layer DVD-Rewriter
Wireless Connectivity 802.11 B/G
Firewire and USB2.0 Connections
Memory Stick Slot
Built-in 56k Modem
Built-in 10/100 Ethernet Card
VGA Output for External Monitor
SD Card Slot
Express Card Slot
Kensington Lock Compatible
InspironTM 6400
Intel® Centrino® Duo Mobile Technology with Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor T5500 (1.66GHz 2MB L2 Cache 667Mhz FSB)
Genuine Windows® XP Media Center Edition 2005
1024MB 533MHz DDR2 SDRAM (2 x 512MB)
15.4" Widescreen WXGA (1280x800)
120GB SATA Hard Drive (5,400rpm)

COMPAQ C350EA - SAVE €150!!€849.99 
Intel Core Duo T2050 Processor 1.60GHz 
533 MHz FSB,  2MB Cache 
1024 MB RAM, 120 GB Hard Drive 
DVD ReWriter MultiDrive 
15.4" Widescreen HD Brightview Display 
128MB IMA 950 Shared Graphics 

Microsoft Windows Media Center


----------



## car (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

For normal home use laptop, you need to look at

screensize : min 15"
RAM: min 1gb
CPU:  Theres so many out there theyre like mobile phone packages trying to see which is better, any recent chipset will do just make sure its got mobile technology to cater for wifi, im not sure the dunnes one has that.     
Disk size: min 80gb, this will fill up quick enough.
DVD RW
case:  essential for a laptop,

Id say once you get something to fill the above criteria then youll be ok.  The aldi one last week for 769e was a real good buy.

edit: just seen the above spec for the sony, you could easily get an 80gb laptop with the same spec for around the 750-800 marke and pick up a 250Gb external drive for 120e.    more bang for your buck


----------



## Dipole (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

Essential features in my opinion are as follows:
wireless connectivity built in, 
DVD writer
largest screen possible.

If you have these then it will still be a useful desirable item a couple of years down the line when you want to sell it on.


----------



## johndoe64 (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

just having a quick look at these, I would say the best one there would be the Dell, can't be certain I'm looking at the same one on the Dell site but if I am then you are getting 2yrs Onsite warranty as well, the others are 1yr Return to base.


----------



## TomKat (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*



johndoe64 said:


> just having a quick look at these, I would say the best one there would be the Dell, can't be certain I'm looking at the same one on the Dell site but if I am then you are getting 2yrs Onsite warranty as well, the others are 1yr Return to base.


 

The actual quote from Dell is €1000 inc all-in-one printer and
Trulife screen, 1 year warranty and will have free upgrade to Vista,
but I quiet fancy the Sony with the Express card slots and
LCD screen !!!


----------



## Dipole (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

A Dell printer:
Even though it's free you can't afford it as it costs an arm and a leg to run.


----------



## DublinBoy834 (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

just though I would give my two cents here,

First of all compaq has not exested as a company for about 2.5 years so if somebody is trying to sell you and pc with the compaq logo on it chances are its at least a few years old.

I have heard that the sony laptop's can have a lot of problems hardware wise and the support in Ireand is terrible. I am open to corection on this as i have never owned one.

I usually advise my friends to go for a Dell for a few reasons. The hardware itself is realible enough and does not give much problems. If you do have trouble Dell support is great and they are currently offering a free upgrade to next day at home support. As well as that remember that Dell have about 70% of commercial market share and that has to be for a reason. Before you ask I dont work for dell but the company I work for has over 2000 of them on site and I work in support.

Oh and one other thing, unless you have a really really good reason dont get the upgrade to Vista. I have a copy of it here in work on a fairly high spec laptop and it really runs slow and it's full of bugs. XP works great and I for one will be sticking with that for a few years.

Hope this helps


----------



## briancbyrne (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

have heard of some problems with the Sony in terms of the fact that they are easily damaged when moved around, although I know it will be largely homebased.
My last 3 laptops have been Dell and not a problem to date


----------



## CGorman (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

Of the three, the Dell wins hands down in my opinion (I spent months deciding what laptop to buy recently and opted for a Dell Inspirion 6400 over an Acer or Sony equivilent)

The main point is - the Sony looks nicer, appears more flash, and slick, but as a result you'll pay a decent premium for the brand. The Dell is basically (Cost of commodities + slim profit margin = price).

On the three key counts the Dell beats the other too:

Processor - Dells got the newest and best model of the three
RAM - Dells got a reasonable 1Gig versus the frankly underwelming 512mb from Sony
HD - The hard drive is a decent 120Gig's (I payed over 1400 for my Inspirion just 3 months ago and its HD is just 80gigs - so thats a good deal!)

In addition, the Dell appears to have a dedicated graphics card (albeit a low end component), the Compaq does'nt have this and I can't see any mention of the sony having one either.

A was pointed out before, don't base decision on the printer... its a real gimmick. If you've any questions about the 6400, just ask me... i'm typing on one right now!


----------



## euroDilbert (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

Of the three brands listed, would recommend Dell.

Otherwise - Toshiba.

As others have said - Sony looks great, but support is poor, and parts may be expensive.


----------



## TomKat (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

Thanks everyone for ur help, looks like Dell is tops !!


----------



## lemeister (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*



DublinBoy834 said:


> First of all compaq has not exested as a company for about 2.5 years so if somebody is trying to sell you and pc with the compaq logo on it chances are its at least a few years old.


Compaq were bought out by HP (or merged with, not entirely sure) and they continue to release new models, so it's not necessarily an old laptop.


----------



## AlastairSC (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

Avoid the Dell printer at all costs - cartridges available from Dell are dear and the usual compatible cartridges are not much less. I generally use Canon printers because of the low cartridge price.

If the printer is bundled try completing your order by phone rather than online and negotiate with the rep for extra memory or something instead. Last time, I got this as I refused to buy the laptop if they insisted on the printer! They told me it couldn't be unbundled until, faced with the loss of the sale, a supervisor okayed it.


----------



## CGorman (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

From what I can gather, since the merger, Compaq are targeted at the low end of the market, whilst HP is more mid to upper market. Thats just my preception, I don't know if its official policy.


----------



## askalot (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

Have you thought about a Macbook? 

Bit more expensive at 1,119 but it is hard to beat Apple for music, video and photos. Their preloaded iLife software handles it all beautifully IMHO. I find their office software fine for home office use.

www.store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/irlstore


----------



## Eurofan (1 Dec 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*



askalot said:


> Have you thought about a Macbook?http://www.store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/irlstore



Good advice. Am a convert to OS X for a few years now and loath using windows anymore. As Askalot points out the packaged Apple software handles everything you specify wonderfully plus if you really need to you can dual boot to a windows system too.


----------



## paddyodoors (4 Dec 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

I have heard that Sony are a better albiet slightly more expensive option that Dell - one of the people to tell me that was working in dell (finance section - so don't think he has any further insight than anyone else on the street but anyway)

Best place to buy either, is via pigsback. Dell gets 5 pp per £1 - or use Dabs to buy a sony and get 10pp per pound - effectively 5% or 10% cashback!!

Unfortunately I only just saw that Dabs do Sony PC's ....allowing me the 10% piggypoints 2 days after I bit the bullet and ordered a Dell.


----------



## CGorman (4 Dec 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*



paddyodoors said:


> albiet slightly more expensive option



I'd argue the word slightly is a wee underestimate.


----------



## baby_tooth (4 Dec 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

have had a dell, still ahve a work won and hate the piece of junk...

it's terbbile, and dell are terrible to deal with re: customer care....wouldn't be fond of them.

campaq...nothing special...

sony, nice looking, good architecture...

of the 3 listed dell has the best spec but will have the worst looks.

if you have time, have a look at toshiba, the best out there the experts thing...

personall, i like hp, relaiable, good quality and good spec, can get a decent one for 1200 at moment, seen one in harvey norman..comes with bag and wireless mouse...will prob drop after xmas...

and mac is a great little system, takes a while to get used to it, and there is some software that doesn't work as easy or is harder to get/pricer than the windows system....

for a normal user, windows probabl the easiest....


----------



## SidTheDweeb (4 Dec 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

Having used numerous laptops, nothing compares to ibm thinkpads, now lenovo thinkpads.

also dont get dell, have 1 myself, and have used others. just not nice.


----------



## CGorman (5 Dec 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*



baby_tooth said:


> of the 3 listed dell has the best spec but will have the worst looks.



Just to point out the model specified above (the 6400) is actually on of the better looking Dells. I'd agree many of Dells entry level products look awful - but not the 6400, I constantly get people saying how good mine looks (all expect a "piece of junk" when they hear the name dell)

As for the Thinkpads - very nice machines, but again you'll pay a premium. 

And as regards for getting a HP from Harvey Norman, i'd imagine it would be a good idea to wait till after Christmas for the January sales. Besides i'd be very reluctant to buy from a shop - like many electronics, I dont think you can achieve the savings that the internet can provide by buying in a real store.


----------



## ACA (5 Dec 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*

Compaq in now part of Hewlett Packard (according to my friend, who works for HP) and is still selling under the Compaq brand name. 

Just bought Mr ACA Compaq notebook V6000 with Intel core-duo processor from PC World for €814.99 with laptop bag, surge protector extension, 10 CD R discs and a 1Gb memory stick (laptop was €749 without the accessories) Norton Anti-virus 2007 was an extra €37.49. 

Came home plugged it in - the wireless connection worked with no hassle (after we'd got the WEP key!), btw Intel Core-duo is one of the fastest processors around at the mo too.

Fantastic machine - well worth the cash.


----------



## TomKat (5 Dec 2006)

Will probably leave it now 'til the Jan sales and see can we get a
few bob off !
Starting to have doubts about Dell,  they a deal that has
a free printer but you don't get any cables or connections,
.... extra for this.... extra for that, just give me a laptop I can
plug in and use like the one advertised !!!  and trying to get
through to the sales person I was dealing with was a joke...
what would it be like if you had a problem with the actual
machine ?


----------



## CGorman (5 Dec 2006)

*Re: Advice on buying laptop... PLEASE*



ACA said:


> Intel Core-duo is one of the fastest processors around at the mo too.



Its certainly true that duel core is the new standard in processor technology - I would'nt buy any laptop without it (forget old style centrino, celerons etc.) However there's loads of different types around with different spec. 

With Intel it generally ranges from the entry level Core Duo T2050 (1.6Ghz) up to the very fast Core Duo T2700 (2.33Ghz). 
With AMD it ranges from the Turion 64 X2 TL-50 (1.6GHz) to the Turion 64 X2 TL-60 (2Ghz).

In addition to the Intel T2 line mentioned above, a new product called _Intel Core 2 Duo_ was launched this summer. Its still comparitively expensive and rare, but is probably the top mass produced commercial processor line in the world. It  ranges from the Core 2 Duo T5200 (1.6Ghz) to the Core 2 Duo T7600 (2.33Ghz).

So what does Duel Core mean? Traditionally processors where made up of lots and lots of transistors. To get faster, these where made ever smaller so that more transistors could fit into the same space. A recent enough Pentium 4 processor contained perhaps 50m of these transistors in a single integrated circuit an Itinium 2 launched scarcely 2 years later contained 500m.

So surely things can't keep getting smaller? Well thats the problem, its becoming increasingly unviable to simply shrink things, so Intel and AMD in there great wisdom decided to sell 2 processors in one. So you could have 2 "cores" each of 250m transitors in the one microprocessor. Thats "duel core". Aside from the obvious numerical advantage, having two cores means the processor can focus on two completely different tasks at once, also theirs power/heat advantages...

sorry if i've bored you all! i'm always fascinated by laptop spec!


----------



## Chromeo (5 Dec 2006)

No worries CGorman..us ludites need someone to lead us into the light...

Anyway, anyone got an opinion on the following for a good all-rounder????...looks good value to me from the .ie version of  :

Lenovo 3000 N100 for €790

This 15.4” widescreen laptop now with dedicated GeForce 7300 graphics, features a 1.66 GHz Core Duo processor and a glossy 15.4" widescreen display. Connectivity is represented by integrated Wireless LAN and Bluetooth, while the chassis and keyboard are built to the high standards that lenovo are known for. 

Intel Centrino *Core Duo*T2300e Processor 1.66 GHz 
512 MB DDRII-667 MHz SDRAM - *Low cost double memory offer – call for details!* 
80 GB Hard Drive 
DVD Dual Layer Drive - To read DVDs and CDs and write CDs, DVD+, DVD- and large Dual Layer DVD 
15.4" WXGA Widescreen TFT Screen 
nVidia GeForce Go 7300 
Integrated LAN and 56k v.90 data fax modem 
Integrated wireless 802.11 a/b/g LAN - *Call for advice on Wireless networking* 
Integrated Bluetooth 
Integrated 4 -in-1 card reader – reads Memory Stick, MultiMediaCard, SD Memory Card, XD Picture Card 
*Operating System: *Windows XP Home Edition 
*Microsoft Windows **Vista** Capable* 
1 year warranty - *upgradeable to 3 years*


----------



## CGorman (5 Dec 2006)

Very nice spec and very nice price! See how much for the "low cost memory upgrade", because if you could upgrade to 1GB Ram, then thats a very very good machine for that price.


----------



## SidTheDweeb (5 Dec 2006)

Hey a few things. 
First look at boards.ie, they have a helpful laptop and computer section.

Second of all, no matter what electronics you buy, always read some reviews.
I find these 3 reviews in seconds for the laptop you suggested...

Lenovo 3000 N100
[broken link removed]
http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2839
http://reviews.cnet.com/Lenovo_3000_N100/4505-3121_7-31756411.html

Another thing, a lot of magazines and online 'review' places have their top pick of electronic items - you usually do well my listening to these people. For example
[broken link removed]
(im not sure if that link will work)

For your own use, being home general useage, I'd imagine things that are important and less important are

- important
style
screen size, clarity, quality
dvd-burning
decent harddisc
good wireless
robust

- less important
battery power
graphics card, you a hardcore gamer?
weight


Read a few reviews, see what suits your needs best.


----------



## Chromeo (6 Dec 2006)

C took your advice and asked for a quote for 1G memory on the Lovono - theyre asking another 90 euro which is kinda putting the who deal out of my budget range. Still look like good value to you?


----------



## Satanta (6 Dec 2006)

Chromeo said:


> C took your advice and asked for a quote for 1G memory on the Lovono - theyre asking another 90 euro which is kinda putting the who deal out of my budget range. Still look like good value to you?


You could add in additional RAM after you purchase the machine at (potentially) lower costs than currently being quoted (and at a later date if budget is being stretched). 
The hassle of having it fitted may make the (potential) saving a mute point.

Search AAM for sources of good value RAM.
(In saying all that, €90 for +500mb of RAM doesn't seem all that bad so unsure if you may be able to beat it. The timing issue could be more of a decision making issue, allowing you to put off the spend until your in a happier position to make it)


----------



## Ebony (7 Dec 2006)

have you tried pc world?
you might get some good bargain there.
Besides the insurance policy there is definately peace of mind.


----------



## CGorman (7 Dec 2006)

I still think the lenovo is a good deal even with 512MB ram - as pointed out you can upgrade that later when budget is'nt as stretched - besides ram is getting cheaper by the month. The Lenovo definately comes accross well and I think you'll struggle to beat Laptopsdirect on price (not affiliate)


----------

